# Getting my Alpine CDE-HD175BT to use its internal amp as well as an external amp.



## Breault (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently bought a Alpine CDE-HD175BT head unit, 4 Polk speakers, a Polk 10" subwoofer, and a Kenwood Excelon amplifier. I am currently trying to run the two dash speakers off of the Alpines internal amp. And then run the remaining speakers off of the Kenwood. I can't seem to use both the internal amp and the external amp simultaneously.

Any help would be great guys. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Breault said:


> I recently bought a Alpine CDE-HD175BT head unit, 4 Polk speakers, a Polk 10" subwoofer, and a Kenwood Excelon amplifier. I am currently trying to run the two dash speakers off of the Alpines internal amp. And then run the remaining speakers off of the Kenwood. I can't seem to use both the internal amp and the external amp simultaneously.
> 
> Any help would be great guys. Thanks


 Just run the fronts off the head unit as you shouldnt need that much volume up front


----------

